
Every Single US East Coast Aircraft Carrier Is Docked for Repairs - gscott
https://sputniknews.com/military/201910291077176171-every-single-us-east-coast-aircraft-carrier-is-docked-for-repairs/
======
hourislate
I wonder if this has anything to do with the 6 billion in contacts awarded to
several different companies to fly sorties against US Fighter pilots
(training) over the next year. All this combat training will take place in US
Airspace. It would make sense to have these pilots/fighters state side to
participate in the 30 k plus combat sorties scheduled over the next year.

